# Is Traditional Police Clearance Certificate from SAPS required for TRV renewal



## AKhan2020 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I need to renew my TRV that is expiring by end Aug 2020.

I would like to know if I should get Police Clearance certificate from SAPS, or will VFS do " the automated fingerprint biometric" as they mention on their website >> 

On other hand I also found following page at HOME AFFAIR'S website which say the biometric system has been postponed>>

(sorry i had to remove the web links as forum does not allow me to post it)

is there anyone who has recently renewed his TRV, please advise if I should get Traditional Police Clearance Certificate or not. 

I tried to call DHA and VFS but couldn't through (they are still closed under level 3 lockdown)
Thanks


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

AKhan2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need to renew my TRV that is expiring by end Aug 2020.
> 
> ...




I submitted the renewal of my TRV before the lockdown in March, VFS doesn't accept the Police Clearance certificate from SAPS anymore. VFS will be the one to do the Police Clearance Certificate/fingerprint biometric at their facilities and you will have to pay for it the same day that you have an appointment. Note that they only accept card payment there.


----------



## AKhan2020 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi pajojo4life,
Thank you very much for the information. Stay Safe!


----------

